# Mill x axis on table a bit tight



## SE18 (Jan 16, 2014)

I neighbor of mine recently purchased a used very large mill to do automotive work on so he sold me his homemade mill (made from a drill press, he removed the thrust bearings and put load-bearings suitable for milling and has been milling with it successfuly now for about a year). I purchased it for $250, including a nice machinist vise (not shown on table).

Although the trip home in my pickup was just about a mile away, I noticed that when I set it up, the screw driving the left right x axis was tight, meaning that the handle still turned but it was stiff and a bit hard to turn. I completely loosened the 4 or 5 gib screws but that didn't really make a difference.

So the mill is still useable and goes thru its range so should I just live with it or is there some type trouble shooting steps I should take?

much thanks

Dave


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 16, 2014)

bit of swarf or gunk trapped in the x-axis lead screw? Can you remove the lead screw and table to clean it out. That'd be my first guess given what you've already tested.


----------



## SE18 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try that this weekend, hoping nothing is bent


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 17, 2014)

You might want to ask the guy who built it.


----------



## donthack (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice setup looks like he knew what he was doing, posible just a lube issue?  Any chance the gib got jammed?  Best of luck.


----------



## SE18 (Jan 22, 2014)

donthack said:


> Nice setup looks like he knew what he was doing, posible just a lube issue?  Any chance the gib got jammed?  Best of luck.




Thanks, after a few days, it settled down. Don't ask me why but it's working smoothly now. Yes, he did a great job with the mill for sure!

I've been cutting steel with it using conventional (it doesn't like climb milling) and found it takes bites of steel at 5 thou, which is pretty good depth for sure

I've got some high carbon steel I'd like to mill with a HSS endmill. Since I'm new at this, can high carbon steel be milled? It's RR spike.

Here's a photo of the beginning of a ball turner I started on yesterday


----------

